# The Young Pope, serie tv.. Dal 21 ottobre 2016. Sky Atlantic.



## admin (17 Ottobre 2016)

The Young Pope, nuova serie tv diretta dal regista Paolo Sorrentino ed interpretata da Jude Law. La serie sarà incentrata sulla vita e le vicende di Lenny Belardo che verrà proclamato Papa Pio XIII. The Young Pope sarà trasmessa in esclusiva da Sky, su Sky Atlantic HD a partire dal prossimo 21 ottobre 2016. Gli episodi della prima stagione saranno in totale 10.


----------



## juventino (18 Ottobre 2016)

Se non piace il cinema di Sorrentino credo sia proprio inutile anche dare una chance.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2016)

Visto lo speciale su Sky per me sarà una cosa MOSTRUOSA . 

Ho rivalutato tantissimo " la grande bellezza "


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2016)

Spero di sbagliarmi ma ho la sensazione che sarà una gran palla.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2016)

Leggo commenti molto poco carini...


----------



## patriots88 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Jude Law fenomenale

Silvio Orlando bravissimo

Fotografia stupenda, dialoghi potentissimi.

che figata!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Io detesto i film di Sorrentino e quelli troppo filosofeggianti/intellettualoidi/radical chic, ma devo dire che questo Young Pope mi è decisamente piaciuto.
Il finale del secondo episodio è potente, ma anche i dialoghi sono davvero brillanti. Si vede bene come ci sia lo "zampino" del network HBO.

Continuo sicuramente a vederlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io detesto i film di Sorrentino e quelli troppo filosofeggianti/intellettualoidi/radical chic, ma devo dire che questo Young Pope mi è decisamente piaciuto.
> Il finale del secondo episodio è potente, ma anche i dialoghi sono davvero brillanti. Si vede bene come ci sia lo "zampino" del network HBO.
> 
> Continuo sicuramente a vederlo.



Perfettamente d'accordo. Però deve succedere qualcosa a livello di storia, altrimenti non reggerà solo con i personaggi.


----------



## Nicco (5 Novembre 2016)

sono a metà del 3° episodio e non decolla, lentezza e pesantezza allo stato puro


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2016)

Sono al 6o episodio ... na bomba ... per pochi , ma geniale .


----------



## de sica (6 Novembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> sono a metà del 3° episodio e non decolla, lentezza e pesantezza allo stato puro



È lo stile di Sorrentino. Purtroppo il suo "cinema" è per pochi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2016)

L'ultimissimo episodio comunque per me è stato magnifico. E non sono un fan di Sorrentino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Novembre 2016)

Ho visto la prima, mi voglio sparare, che noia.


----------



## Coripra (17 Novembre 2016)

Io, anticlericale e agnostico, lo trovo bellissimo.
E sì che ero partito prevenuto, convinto che l'avrei mollato subito.

Verso Sorrentino nutro un rapporto di odio/amore... più odio a dire il vero, però quanto mi è piaciuto "Le conseguenze dell'amore", e anche "Youth", tutto sommato.
Il resto no.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Novembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Jude Law fenomenale
> 
> Silvio Orlando bravissimo
> 
> ...



quoto, anche a me è piaciuto. 
partivo da neofita, visto che non avevo mai visto nulla di sorrentino. 
ovviamente adesso dovrò recuperare la grande bellezza.


----------



## Butcher (25 Novembre 2016)

Sono alla 4°.
Ma quanto ca è bello?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2016)

Mi unisco ai complimenti per questo telefilm, mi è piaciuto un sacco.
E considerando che non sono un fan di Sorrentino, qualcosa vorrà dire.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi unisco ai complimenti per questo telefilm, mi è piaciuto un sacco.
> E considerando che non sono un fan di Sorrentino, qualcosa vorrà dire.


Mia mamma chiama ancora le serie televisive telefilm


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mia mamma chiama ancora le serie televisive telefilm


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Luglio 2017)

Ho visto le prime due, è lento, non sembra esserci chissà quale storia dietro, però alla fine non mi sono dispiaciute le puntate. 

L'unica cosa brutta della serie sono i riferimenti al Napoli e al pipita, era proprio necessaria sta trashata sulla fede calcistica?


----------



## pennyhill (25 Luglio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto le prime due, è lento, non sembra esserci chissà quale storia dietro, però alla fine non mi sono dispiaciute le puntate.
> 
> L'unica cosa brutta della serie sono i riferimenti al Napoli e al pipita, era proprio necessaria sta trashata sulla fede calcistica?



Ma Sorrentino è quello che ha citato Maradona anche sul palco degli oscar.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Luglio 2017)

Sono arrivato alla puntata 6, alti e bassi. Le prime puntate erano migliori. Troppa pretenziosità in alcuni punti, poi lentezza eccessiva a volte.

Jude Law è fenomenale comunque, si è calato in maniera perfetta nel personaggio. 

Molto belle le scelte musicali poi, brani meravigliosi e azzeccatissimi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Novembre 2017)

Finito di vedere qualche settimana fa. Ottimi dialoghi e grandi interpreti, di solito i due fattori che "salvano" l'eccessiva lentezza dei prodotti di Sorrentino. Buona serie sicuramente, ma non mi è piaciuto il finale, poco coerente con la trama e i personaggi.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nel cast della seconda stagione che si chiamerà "The New Pope" ci sarà John Malkovich, confermata anche la presenza di Jude Law, a mio avviso senza quest'ultimo , la serie perderà molto.


----------

